# Scott Foil Frame



## biggunnz (May 27, 2013)

Hello I have a chance of picking up a new 2012 foil frame for a nice price. However I believe it's di2 and I want to run Sram force 22. I have read that these frames are either electronic or mechanical not and\or. Can anyone verify if this this the case? Thank you


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, for the 2013 frames at least there are different mechanical and Di2 versions - I assume that the 2012 ones are the same. You would need to cut a big hole underneath the BB for the cable guide and also get hold of the plastic cable guide and mechanical cable stop inserts (which are available as a kit I believe). If you can find a professional willing to modify the frame (or are very confident yourself) it could be an option however.


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Scott Foil Premium and Foil 15 are Di2 specific.

All others are mechanic.


----------



## jsoares (Jan 13, 2012)

If the Foil frame is intended for Di2 cable routing, you can't run mechanical groups other way than odd adaptations.


----------



## mdalgic (Jun 1, 2014)

I have bought Scott Foil Premium 2013 frameset and I have just learned that I can not use it with mechanical shifting. I can not afford electronic shifting. What modifications should I do to the frame?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

mdalgic said:


> I have bought Scott Foil Premium 2013 frameset and I have just learned that I can not use it with mechanical shifting. I can not afford electronic shifting. What modifications should I do to the frame?


You should carefully wrap it up and stick it in the corner.

It'll wait right there for you while you're at work earning the cash for electronic.


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Or you could just buy this:

Scott Foil Cable Guide Kit - Scott from Westbrook Cycles UK

and then cut a big rectangular hole in the bottom of the BB to accept the bit on the right. There should be a little leeway for error - the hole needs to be big enough for the cable guide to go in but small enough to support the lip at the bottom. 

Dremel?* 

(*bla bla, accepts no responsibility etc, bla bla, etc...:wink5


----------

